# Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich eröffne hiermit mal den "Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011" Thread
Hier können alle Barschfänge aus allen Gewässern rein. Fangfotos sind erwünscht

Mal schauen, was 2011 so kommt


----------



## Maxi1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Da fang ich mal an ich konnte am Ruhrsee einen Barsch haken der bestimmt über 40 cm hatte (mein erster großer)Nur leider konnte er kurz vorm landen entkommen.


----------



## Tradnats (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

ähhh ehhm  ja....

Es gibt bereits einen Aktuellen Raubfischthread, da kann man auch schön die Barsche posten und anschauen.

Und wieso möchtest du beim Barschthread, Friedfische gepostet bekommen? Versteh ich nicht.


lG


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Sry Das war kopiert egal habs geändert Ja und dann gibts eben jetzt einen nur für barsch ist doch gut


----------



## Tradnats (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Naja macht nichts, mal schauen ob ich nach der nächsten Tour was posten kann.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

ok Hoffentlich


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Wie stellt man hier denn ein Bild rein,dann würde ich nach dem geraffel endlich mal anfangen.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ich höre gerade, das im Kubitzer Bodden und Umgebung überhaupt keine Barsche mehr da sind. Von anderen hört man von Massenfängen. Was stimmt denn nun?
ostfriesengerd


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Musst du ausprobieren fahr doch mal hin und probiers selbst wie läd man denn jetzt Bilder hoch?


----------



## ostfriesengerd (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Wären mal gerade 500 km eine Fahrt. Im Juli habe ich dort eine Ferienwohung gemietet. Wollte nur mal hören was stimmt.
ostfriesengerd


----------



## Tradnats (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



SpinnFischer1020 schrieb:


> wie läd man denn jetzt Bilder hoch?





Schonmal versucht in google Bilder Hochladen einzugeben?

Weist du manchmal kann man manche Sachen selber innerhalb kürzester Zeit herausfinden und muss nicht Rumspammen wie etwas geht, nur sonebenbei #c

Geh einfach auf eine Seite auf der man Bilder uploaden kann und der Rest klärt sich von selbst.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ok dann fange ich jetzt an und hoffe das ihr auch was postet also go und vil spaß mit den bildern legt los also den kleinen barsch habe ich auf einen kleinen barsch spinner gefangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## welsman (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Naja der Junge ist 12 Jahre alt da kann man ihm doch ein bischen  unter die Arme greifen...
Also um Bilder hochzuladen musst du einfach auf Anhänge verwalten gehen und dann kannst du die hier einfach hochladen.Falls die Option Anhänge verwalten nicht angezeigt wird dann gehe einfach auf erweitert und dann steht das unten angezeigt 
ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,
Mfg. Welsman


EDIT:
Da habe ich wohl eine Minute zu spät geantwortet


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ja ist aber nicht schlimm danke trotzdem habe das bild geuploadet hoffe es postet hier noch jemand ein barsch bild.Keiner da der eins hat?Das kann doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

keine ahnung wie man bilder hochlädt|kopfkrat#c


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ist ganz leicht hier datei einfügen dann den link posten http://www.directupload.net/


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

sorry- wer lesen kann is eindeutig im vorteil ich weiß:c


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

was meinste damit lädtst du jetzt ein bild hoch oder nciht?


----------



## teddy- (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Tradnats schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht in google Bilder Hochladen einzugeben?
> 
> Weist du manchmal kann man manche Sachen selber innerhalb kürzester Zeit herausfinden und muss nicht Rumspammen wie etwas geht, nur sonebenbei #c
> 
> Geh einfach auf eine Seite auf der man Bilder uploaden kann und der Rest klärt sich von selbst.




man könnte auch einfach schreiben wie er es machen soll und nicht immer die leute darauf hinweisen wie sie etwas zu machen haben #d

las ihn doch machen was er will

gruß stephan


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Habt ihr echt keine bilder mehr von euren barsch fängen oder habt ihr in diesem jahr noch keinen gefangen das kann doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Tradnats (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



teddy- schrieb:


> man könnte auch einfach schreiben wie er es machen soll und nicht *immer* die leute darauf hinweisen wie sie etwas zu machen haben #d
> 
> las ihn doch machen was er will
> 
> gruß stephan



Hey,

tut mir leid wenn das von mir geschriebene etwas genervt oder Sontiges ankam, nur weiß er jetzt, dass es auch eine schnellere alternative gibt als im Forum nach einer Antwort zu "drängen".

Und zu dem Immer im 1. Teil sag ich jetzt nichts...
Ich helfe normalerweise immer und wo ich nur kann.


lG

PS:Wenn noch etwas ist, dann bitte über PN


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

So ich bin jetzt dafür das wir jetzt nichts anderes mehr zum thema schreiben außer über das thema um das dass thema geht also neu anfang 






[/URL]


----------



## teddy- (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

lassen wir das jetzt#g


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

sag ich doch


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

wirklich mal wie findet ihr den fisch damit fängts jetzt an einverstanden?


----------



## Tradnats (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ruhig Blut, die Leute finden sich nach und nach ein.#6

Hab mir mal einen kleinen vom April, hat auf einem Aktiv geführten Wurm in 3m Tiefe gebissen.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Also erstens danke fürs posten und 2. petri schöner fisch garnicht mal so klein was haste für eine montage benutzt?Und echt schöner see da


----------



## Tradnats (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



teddy- schrieb:


> lassen wir das jetzt#g



Prost #g


Ich schau mich mal noch ein bissl um, evt. find ich noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Stell nachher auch mal paar ein, falls es dann noch nicht geschlossen wurde.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

was meinste mit geschlossen wurde wer soll das denn schließen ?Ja mach das ruhig freu mich schon drauf also auf die bilder


----------



## Raubfischzahn (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hey SpinnFischer,

cooler Barsch den du da gefangen hast. Petri!
Ich habe leider dieses Jahr noch keinen großen gefangen, daher habe ich auch keine Bilder. Wünsche dir aber weiterhin viel Erfolg. 

#h


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ich danke dir aber der ist ja auch voll klein mein größter bis jetzt war auch nur 22cm aber ich versuche jeden samstag mein glück aufs neue bald muss ich auch noch meinen 40er fangen


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Das Foto ist zwar schon ein wenig älter aber trotzdem schön...

Der Barsch war 47cm und der Hecht 85cm.

MfG Sascha


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Cool Petri schöne Fische auf was haben die gebissen ?


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



SpinnFischer1020 schrieb:


> Cool Petri schöne Fische auf was haben die gebissen ?



Beide auf Posenmontage mit toten Köderfisch, ich dachte beim Biss schon das ist kein Hecht, da die Pose wie ein Pfeil abgetaucht war, ein Hecht zieht zu 99% mit der Pose gaaaanz langsam davon. Der Drill war zwar nur kurz aber hat trozdem spaß gemacht 

MfG Sascha


----------



## Tradnats (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



SpinnFischer1020 schrieb:


> Also erstens danke fürs posten und 2. petri schöner fisch garnicht mal so klein was haste für eine montage benutzt?Und echt schöner see da



danke, nunja meine Montage ist sehr sehr Simpel und billig , aber sehr sehr fängig.


Du nimmst ein 10gr. Kugelblei, packst des auf die Hauptschnur.
Danach kommt ein kleiner Wirbel ans Vorfach, zwischen Wirbel und Blei wird noch eine kleiner Perle eingefädelt (um den Knoten zu schützen.
Dann nimmste einfach einen Wurmhaken der größe 10-6 an einem ca. 80cm-120cm Vorfach.

Als Köder dient 1/3 Tauwurm oder ein kleiner Twister.


Die Montage wird je nach Beißlaune der Fische Schneller, langsamer, mit oder ohne Sprüngen und ruhepausen geführt.

Einfach und sehr Fängig.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ach barsche sind schon was tolles hoffe das das thema nciht geschlossen wird wer echt schade


----------



## Tradnats (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Nene, dr wird shcon nicht geschlossen jetzt gehts ja zur Sache #6

Viel glück euch auf der nächsten Tour :m


----------



## nookieone (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Und noch nen altes Foto
Schlanker Maibarsch...
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/8915/img00003201105020732.jpg


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

ja das stimmt hier geths zur sache aber ich benutze manchmal eine montage die ist noch leichter einfach nen hacken an die schnur made drauf packen und am steg absinken lassen oder da wo bei euch die barsche stehe ud das fängt auch richtig gut achja und nookieone petri schöner fisch wie viel cm hatte der?


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Den hab ich letzten Monat gefangen auf nen billigen Aldi Spinner. 
(yeah mein erster Barsch, war ganz schon uffgeregt  )
Fangzeit war glaub ich zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr.
Rhein-Herne-Kanal in Essen.

Leider fehlte ihm eine Flosse.

War so ca. 22cm und durfte schnell wieder schwimmen


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

oh der arme trotzdem petri wann gabs denn bei aldi billig spinner?


----------



## Ben-CHI (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

War auch gestern mal los und hab richtig gut gefangen. Hab mich entschieden mal ein paar Fische für ein feines Abendessen mit der Frau mitzunehmen, deshalb ein wohl eher unbeliebtes Küchenfoto.

Hab insgesamt 10 Fische über 30cm gefangen und die mitgenommen die die meisten Macken hatte. Der Rest durfte auch wieder schwimmen.
Köder waren bunt gemischt. LC Popper, kleine Gummis gejiggt oder geschleift. DS mit KöFi, Tauwurm und Keitech Swing Impact.
Alles ging irgendwie.

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/6744/img0364se.jpg


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

na dann will ich mal hoffen auch bald ein bild einzustellen.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

schöne fische petri ich bin erst samstag wieder am ruhrsee und mache dann bestimmt auch weitere fotos nur ich vergesse immer fotos zu machen


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



SpinnFischer1020 schrieb:


> oh der arme trotzdem petri wann gabs denn bei aldi billig spinner?


 

Ach da gabs mal so'n Raubfischset mit Wobblern, Spinnern, Blinkern, doofen Stahlvorfächern und so weiter, Letztes Jahr gabs das.
Gibts eigentlich immer wenn Fischerprüfungen sind, zumindest hier in NRW
(April und November)
Und mittlerweile auch bei LIDL

War der einzige Spinner den ich hatte, hat aber Glück gebracht


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

aso ok sonst würd man sowas ja kaum ausprobieren wenn man eine riesen auswahl an bewerten ködern hätte


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Zählt der hier auch?


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Sollen andere was anders sagen, aber ich glaub nich dass ein Fisch den Unterschied merkt ob ich n Mepps Spinner oder einen von LIDL oder ALDI nehme.

Im Grunde wird bei beiden Herstellern eine Druckwelle im Wasser erzeugt, welche der Fisch mit dem Seitenlinienorgan wahrnimmt.

Was die Optik betrifft, glaub ich auch nicht, dass ein Fisch n Unterschied wahrnimmt, wenn der Spinner einfach nur gold-,kupfer-, oder silberfarben ist.

Für mich ist da der einzige Unterschied, der Haken. Aber wenn man den ordentlich nachschäft bringens die auch.

Hab schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass sie ihre Barsche und Hechte auf Aldi/Lidl Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker gefangen haben.

Warum immer teuer, wenns auch billig geht.
Kann man ja auch n bisschen pimpen.

Klar bei Rollen, Ruten, Schnur, Vorfächern etc. bin ich auch der Meinung, dass wer billigt kauft, meist zwei mal kauft.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Nolfravel das ist mal ein traum fisch petri wie viel cm hatte der denn?Und hanzz ich meinte ja nciht das die nciht fangen sondern das die meisten das denken und lieber zu ihren bewerteren ködern greifen ist doch auch so


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Jo da geb ich dir vollkommen recht.

auch was den hammer BARSCH von Nolfravel betrifft.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Was vom einzigsten mal dieses Jahr an denen ich mir Köfis stippen wollte allerdings paar kleine an den Haken gingen. Denke die nächsten Wochen dürfte noch einiges über 30 folgen...
http://img26.*ih.us/img26/9716/dsc00491fz.jpg
http://img855.*ih.us/img855/3291/dsc00490p.jpg


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

cooler fisch petri wünsche dir viel glück mit dem über 30er


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

So wollt nochmal eben Vorfreude anmelden 
Mir is danach...

Bin nächste Woche an dem Gewässer, wo ich das allererste mal und viel als Kind geangelt habe.
Dort angelt echt kaum ein Schwein und ich erhoffe mir viel Fisch.

Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander, Hecht

Erstmal mit der Stippe Köfis angeln (wie als Kind mit der Stippe), dann die Ruten auslegen.
Spinnrute werd ich auch einpacken...

Werde berichten.

Gewässer ist das Hagener Meer bei Rees am Niederrhein.

Ik freu mir


----------



## Dorframbo (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sollen andere was anders sagen, aber ich glaub nich dass ein Fisch den Unterschied merkt ob ich n Mepps Spinner oder einen von LIDL oder ALDI nehme.


 
naja der fisch merkts evtl nicht aber der angler  ... ich hab bisher die erfahrung gemacht das mepps die einzigen Spinner sind, die sich auch mit der strömung, ohne wien blöder kurbeln zu müssen, vernünftig drehn... 

mfg


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Dorframbo schrieb:


> naja der fisch merkts evtl nicht aber der angler  ... ich hab bisher die erfahrung gemacht das mepps die einzigen Spinner sind, die sich auch mit der strömung, ohne wien blöder kurbeln zu müssen, vernünftig drehn...
> 
> mfg



Ich habe 2 Mepps Spinner, einer Größe 0 und der Andere Größe 2, beide brauchen mindestens 1,5 meter bis sie sich ordentlich drehen...


----------



## Angelsepp83 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hier mal nen paar Barsche aus diesem Jahr von mir und meinem Bootsmann.














Noch mehr Barsch gibt es in meinem Album.

MfG Seppel


----------



## Downbeat (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Letzte Woche 2 mal los gewesen aber immer nur die kleinen#d, die grossen lassen noch auf sich warten.

Man achte auf das Größenverhältnis Köder-Fisch
http://img715.*ih.us/img715/1061/18052011003r.th.jpg

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/1762/lilbarsch.th.jpg


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Angelsepp83 und Downbeat schöne fische petri 35er ist schon ein erfolg so nen großen habe ich noch nicht landen können


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

ich hau mal meinen ersten 40er (war punktgenau 40cm) und bisherigen PB hier rein


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hallo,

hier mal mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht vom Himmelfahrtswochenende
an einem See in M/V.

Ich hatte eine Stelle gefunden und schon 3 Barsche und einige
Fehlbisse auf meinen Spinner gehabt, als ich beschloss, ein paar andere
Köder auszuprobieren und den Erfolg zu optimieren.
Die Barsche waren ja anwesend...

Also meine erste Idee war, den Futterneid auszunutzen. Also einen kleinen Wobbler mit Barschdekor und 20cm davor einen kleinen, roten Streamer montiert. Durchs Wasser gezupft, sah es so aus, als würde ein Barsch
versuchen, das kleine, rote etwas zu schnappen und die anderen Barsche
würden nun versuchen, es ihm vor der Nase wegzuschnappen.
Klingt gut, sah gut aus, doch die Barsche sahen es anders - nichts, nicht 
einmal einen Anfasser oder Nachläufer!

Kleine Twister und Gummifischchen in div. Farben - nichts!
Gummiwurm am Texasrig - nichts!
Wobbler pur - nichts!

Zu guter Letzt wieder einen kleinen,alten Spinner mit vorgeschalteter 
Bleikugel für etwas mehr Wurfweite montiert - und prompt gabs wieder
Barsch!

So langsam frage ich mich ernsthaft, wozu ich diesen ganzen neumodischen Schrott mit ans Wasser schleppe.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Du kannst nicht sagen das wobbler und alles andere neue schrott ist es gibt tage da gehen sie nur auf die kleinen wobbler


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hallo ich habe mal 2 gute barsche gefangen ( 52cm,54cm )  an der sorpe  talsperre abends auf tauwurm


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

hey sorpe haste da denn ein bild von?


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Es ist ja schon wieder Freitag (endlich) das heißt Samstag wieder angeln auf Barsch wer geht Samstag noch so angeln?Und wo?


----------



## Mendener (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

@ D_e_m_o_d_i

Viele schalten bei dem 'neumodischen Schrott' den Kopf aus und denken das eine teure Köder aus Japan ein Garant für gute und viele Fische ist. Ist es aber nicht! Auch hier gibt es Köder die in DEINEM Gewässer keine Flosse sehen und ander die Sternstunden hervorrufen.
In meinem Gewässer haben wir im Moment so unglaublich viel Fischbrut und kleine Fische von letztem Jahr, das die Barsche sehr genau hinschauen was wir ihnen anbieten.
Du solltest dich genau daran halten, was die Barsche in deinem Gewässer auch vorfinden (Größe, Form, Farbe und Tiefe). Dann sollten auch andere Köder ausser Spinner laufen. #h

http://img813.*ih.us/img813/1560/barsch.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Tradnats (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Genau so schauts aus.

Manchmal braucht es nur ein Blick, einen handgriff in die Box oder auch nur ein kleines Experiment um den Tag seines Lebens zu haben.

Jedoch muss man auch motiviert und aufmerksam sein, um sich soetwas zu "erarbeiten".

Bevor ich beim Barschangeln überhaupt etwas ins Wasser werfe, schaue ich mir meine Platz gut und gerne 5 Minutes an um zu sehen, was mir an Brutfische oder Sontiges auffällt.(Selbst wenn ich schon 100mal oder einen Tag davor an der Stelle war)


lG


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hey ich nochmal wollte euch mal meinen lieblings wobbler zeigen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Tipp (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



SpinnFischer1020 schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht sagen das wobbler und alles andere neue schrott ist es gibt tage da gehen sie nur auf die kleinen wobbler



Es gibt auch Tage an denen sie fast auf alles gehen. Gestern lief es sowohl auf Wurm, als auch auf Spinner und kleine Wobbler.
Manchmal gehts auf Spirolino mit Twistern oder Wurm. 

Ich schätze man braucht nicht unbedingt superteure Superköder, sondern hauptsächlich eine Stelle wo halt beissfreudige Barsche sind. Um wirklich rauszufinden welcher Köder dann fängiger ist muss man schon möglichst mit allen Ködern gleichzeitig die gleiche Stelle anwerfen. Ansonsten kann nämlich auch die Zeit der treffende Faktor sein.

So sehe ich das jedenfalls, aber ich bin quasi nur ein Anfänger.


----------



## Steinbuttt (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hallo Jungs,

hier mal zwei Barsche, die mich bei meinen letzten Touren vorm "Schneider" bewahrt haben.

Der erste biß beim Versuch auf Zander, der zweite beim Hechtangeln. An beiden Tagen fing ich nicht den von mir beangelten Zielfisch, freute mich aber jeweils über einen schönen Barsch als willkommenen Beifang!:q

Schöne Pfingsten,

Gruß Heiko


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hey ich war gestern am ruhrsee und habe da ein paar barsche gefangen und eine bachforelle ich habe noch fotos von den barschen wenn ich bei mir zuhause bin stelle ich die direkt rein


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

heyo habe die bilder jetzt  
[URL=http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2553/s6hjla4b_jpg.htm]
[URL=http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2553/yuad94ss_jpg.htm]
[URL=http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2553/mxw779as_jpg.htm]


----------



## Fishing Gerd (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Heute mal wieder ein wenig auf Barsch gewesen. Hat gut gebissen. Barsche zwischen 15 und 35cm ....


Und dann kam der hier noch |jump:






46cm und kugelrund (PB für die Gegend hier)
Schade, nur ein Handybild weil die Cam wie immer zu Hause war.

Die Härte kam zwei Würfe später. Kleiner Barsch (ca 15-20cm) im "Drill". Mittendrin knallt ein Barsch jenseits der 50cm Marke drauf. Leider nicht gehakt. 

Sowas is nicht gut für die Nerven ....



Gerd


----------



## goolgetter (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Boah da ist der Nervenkollaps ja fast vorprogramiert!
Aber einen schönen haste ja trotzdem fangen können.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Stimmt hat er


----------



## turbivaldi (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hi Spinn Fischer 1020,
hab hier nen kleinen Barschunfall zu melden, der kleine wurde leider übelst gehackt aber die gerechte Strafe folgte drei minuten später da wurde mein Wobbler von der Maas verschlungen|uhoh:


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Haha der arme kleine war bestimmt ganz fresch nur hat das riesen ding nciht reingekriegt


----------



## aalpietscher (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Schöner Barsch Fishing Gert,Dickes Petri!!!



Gruß...|wavey:


----------



## Lanoo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

2011 läuft!


----------



## Tomasz (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Auf 3" Swing Impact an der kleinen 2-8g Pulse der pure Wahnsinn:vik:.

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/8945/img0222rz.jpg


http://img819.*ih.us/img819/6361/img0228gx.jpg

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Schöne Fische - wie lang waren die beiden denn, wenn ich fragen darf?

Ich freu mich schon aufs Wochenende - dann gehts endlich für (viel zu kurze) sieben Tage nach Mecklenburg an einen ruhig gelegenen See mit angeblich gutem Barsch-Bestand. Mal sehen, was da so geht. Ich angel erst seit diesem Jahr und ein Barsch war mir bisher noch nicht vergönnt. Ich hoffe mal, dass der Knoten ab Samstag platzt. Mit der leichten Mitchell wird das sicher interessant.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

hab gestern meinen PB Barsch gefangen.
Es war ein wirkliches monster von sage und schreibe "20 cm". 
irgendwie wollen die großen bei mir net. :-(
Aber in den sommerferien fang ich vielleicht noch nen ü 20er.
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## Tomasz (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Schöne Fische - wie lang waren die beiden denn, wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Ich freu mich schon aufs Wochenende - dann gehts endlich für (viel zu kurze) sieben Tage nach Mecklenburg an einen ruhig gelegenen See mit angeblich gutem Barsch-Bestand. Mal sehen, was da so geht. Ich angel erst seit diesem Jahr und ein Barsch war mir bisher noch nicht vergönnt. Ich hoffe mal, dass der Knoten ab Samstag platzt. Mit der leichten Mitchell wird das sicher interessant.



Genau 40cm.
Die Gewässer Mecklenburgs haben übrigens wirklich oft einen sehr guten Barschbestand. Nur muss man aufpassen, dass sich nicht ein Hecht am Köder und dem dann eventuell nicht sicheren Vorfach vergreift.
Die Mitchel-Serie ist der Pulse-Serie ja seeeehr ähnlich. Macht echt Spaß damit.

Schönen Urlaub und Viel Erfolg. 

Tomasz


----------



## Der-Graf (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Keine Sorge - Stahlvorfach ist bei mir Pflicht... Habe an besagtem See letztes Jahr beim Rotaugenangeln mit Mais einen 54cm-Hecht am Haken gehabt, daher weiß ich, was mir blühen kann. Konnte den zwar mir der dünnen Schnur und ohne Stahl landen, aber ich würde es nicht nochmal drauf ankommen lassen - schon gar nicht beim Spinnfischen.^^ Für's gezielte Hechtangeln habe ich dann auch noch ne stärkere Rute dabei...


----------



## Tomasz (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Keine Sorge - Stahlvorfach ist bei mir Pflicht...



Sehr vorbildlich#6.
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich beim gezielten Barschangeln gerne nur ein Fluocarbonvorfach von 0,21 bis 0,27 mm habe und versuche potentielle Hechtstandorte zu meiden, bzw. die Köder so zu wählen, dass sie auf Hechte nicht allzu großen Reiz ausüben. Hat bislang auch immer ganz gut geklappt, aber am Sonntag gab es neben dem dicken Barsch und mehreren kleineneren, auch noch diesen an der Pulse mit satten 76cm:

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/397/img0232pu.jpg

Das gab mir schon zu denken#t. Der stand mitten im Barschschwarm und hat sich an dem kleinen Köder vergriffen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

nabend boardies,
meint ihr ich kann um weiter vom ufer weg fischen zu können ein blei auf die hauptschnur binden und unten ganz normal nen blinker/spinner dranhängen?
grüße und petri zu den fischen
braisedbeef


----------



## Fun Fisher (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> nabend boardies,
> meint ihr ich kann um weiter vom ufer weg fischen zu können ein blei auf die hauptschnur binden und unten ganz normal nen blinker/spinner dranhängen?
> grüße und petri zu den fischen
> braisedbeef




Klar kannst du, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Köder dann noch so gut führen lässt. Um weiter zu werfen würde ich eher einen Sbirolino nehmen. Dann kannst Du je nach Wurfweite und Tiefe ein sinkendes, halb-sinkendes oder schwimmendes Modell benutzen.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

@fun fisher danke für den tipp ich probiers mal aus. 
viele grüße und petri heil 
braisedbeef


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Um mit Spinner weiter raus bzw, auch in tieferem Wasser angeln zu können, benutze ich Bleiköpfe, die vor dem Spinner geschaltet werden, sehen dann ähnlich diesem Spinner aus: http://www.raubfisch.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma454/abu_moerrum.pdf


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

ein elchtest für bleikopfspinner "lach"


morgen gehts wieder los und dann probier ich des mit dem bleikopf mal aus.
vielleicht fang ich ja sogar nen elch 
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## GrÜndi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hiho,

wenn deine Rute lang genug ist, kannst du nach dem Sbirolino auch ein langes Vorfach (um die 2,50m fische ich immer bei ner Rutenlänge von 2,70m) aus FC nehmen und da dann deinen Blinker dranhängen! Das sollte die "Scheuchwirkung" des Sbiros ein bisschen minimieren!

Beste Grüße,
G.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

morgen früh gehts los-wenn ich was barschiges fang meld ich mich.
sbirolino konnt ich mir leider noch nicht besorgen, probier ich es morgen halt noch mit blei.
wenn net mit pose und wurm/maden und spinner ohne extra blei kann man ja auch fische fangen.
viele grüße
braisedbeef


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

konnte heute leider nur vier barsche zwischen 13 und 19 cm verhaften, hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht.
das mit dem blei vor dem spinner geht eigentlich ganz gut.





das ist einer der vier barsche.
hoffentlich klappt das mit dem bild- mach das grad das erste mal.
die barsche hab ich all auf einen roten mepps aglia 2 spinner gefangen.
viele grüße und petri heil
braisedbeef


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

juhuu es hat geklappt.


----------



## mathei (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

gestern mein persöhnlicher rekord 31 cm auf dem schweriner see






juhu


----------



## Kunde (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

am donnerstag hatte ich das glück auch mal ein "größeres" exemplar aus nem barschschwarm zu erwischen. hatte 35cm der gute und hat auf nen 1er effzett-spinner gebissen...


----------



## Fishing Gerd (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Petri!

Hatte ganz vergessen meinen Letzten guten Barsch hier zu poasten. Deswegen mal noch der Link
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3388074&postcount=4100

Is ja auch schon nen Weilchen her .....


Gerd


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hi hab hier schon länger nicht mehr reingeguckt hat sich aber ja doch schon viel getan petri zu den ganzen barschen ich hatte gestern beim angeln einen nachläufer barsch was ein vieh so ein riesigen habe ich noch nie gesehen echt sowas schwimmt da bei uns im rursee haufen weise rum schon krass


----------



## Angel-Torni (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Moin Moin ! Wollt auch mal mein Senf dazugeben.
Der Barsch ist schon ein geiler Fisch
gehe sit 2-3 monate auf Barsch Jagt ( Leicht Spinnrute 4 - 14 gramm )
Köder ist Der Mepps 3 Silber mit Fisch.
Hammer ergebnis so 50 Barsche 3 Hatten 30er marcke einer 35er( der war Super ) ein Hecht 60er und eine Bachforrelle über 40 cm.( und dat nach dem 2ten Wurf )  u. ein Fast Zander( kurz vorm Keschern( kescher war mal wieder noch nicht ausgepackt ) und wech war er Schade . und Dat Alles mit den Mepps 3 Silber mit Fisch.So geh jetzt Angeln.Achso Alles inne Ruhr Mülheim. und alle Fische Schwimmen wieder.eure Angel-Torni aus Essen


----------



## mathei (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

heute kurztripp auf dem schweriner innensee von ca. 17:30 bis 19:30 uhr. da nicht viel zeit war bin ich gleich zu der meute vorm görslower ufer. die möwe wieder gut unterwegs. hätte ich es bloss gelassen. wieder nur die kinder stube. gerade mal einen von 27 cm habe ich mitgenommen. aber endlich mal wieder draussen gewesen. das nächste mal stell ich mich woanders hin.


----------



## Finke20 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

:vik:

Sind heute mal zum Barschangeln gekommen.
Hier mal von den größeren ein Paar Bilder.
Es gab insgesamt 17 Stück zwischen 17 - 37 cm.


http://img807.*ih.us/img807/9268/03081.jpg

Köder Mepps Agila Größe 4.


http://img89.*ih.us/img89/6565/03082.jpg

Köder Illex Aragon.

http://img825.*ih.us/img825/5701/03083u.jpg

Köder Illex Aragon. 

http://img607.*ih.us/img607/6296/03085.jpg


----------



## mathei (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Sind heute mal zum Barschangeln gekommen.
> Hier mal von den größeren ein Paar Bilder.
> ...


----------



## Finke20 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

:vik:

Die beiden großen hatte ich fast auf der gleichen Stelle bekommen.

Ja Barsche sind schon seltsame Tiere, wie umgeht man kleine Fische. Das ist die Frage der Fragen, keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt #c.

Jetzt könnte man ja sagen durch größere Köder |thinkerg:, dass  nennt man  dann wohl selektives fischen.

Da sage ich nur, du hast Tage da knallt ein 13 cm Fische auf einen 7 cm Gummi oder größer und inhaliert ihn voll.

Am nächsten Spot haste auf einen 3 cm Kopyto einen 30 cm Fisch |bigeyes.

Ganz wichtig ist und das habe ich schon sehr oft erlebt #6, den Köder öfters wechseln. Neuen Gummi drauf und schon gibt es wieder interessenten.
Das gleiche bei Spinner und Wobbler.


----------



## mathei (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

heute 4 von 20 cm und einen von 27 cm. sonnst nur die kinderstube


----------



## ...brummel... (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Angel-Torni schrieb:


> Moin Moin ! Wollt auch mal mein Senf dazugeben.
> Der Barsch ist schon ein geiler Fisch
> gehe sit 2-3 monate auf Barsch Jagt ( Leicht Spinnrute 4 - 14 gramm )
> Köder ist Der Mepps 3 Silber mit Fisch.
> Hammer ergebnis so 50 Barsche 3 Hatten 30er marcke einer 35er( der war Super ) ein Hecht 60er und eine Bachforrelle über 40 cm.( und dat nach dem 2ten Wurf )  u. ein Fast Zander( kurz vorm Keschern( kescher war mal wieder noch nicht ausgepackt ) und wech war er Schade . und Dat Alles mit den Mepps 3 Silber mit Fisch.So geh jetzt Angeln.Achso Alles inne Ruhr Mülheim. und alle Fische Schwimmen wieder.eure Angel-Torni aus Essen




aber wenn der kescher ausgeklappt is denn beissen die fische ja nich so jedenfalls bei mir:q


----------



## Sebastian.L (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Da will auch ich,mal meine kleinen Zeigen


----------



## TheNightWalker (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

endlich mein erster Barsch

Datum: 11.08.2011
Gewässer: Rhein bei Köln
Köder: Gufi (10cm HairyMary)

Nachdem sich an meinem Zanderspot mal wieder nichts getan hat,
bin ich ein paar meter weiter in einen ruhigeren/sonnigeren bereich,
um doch endlich auch mal einen Rheinbarsch zu fangen.
Und wie es dann so ist, beim letzen wurf, kurz vor ende 
einfach nur noch eingeholt, knallte mir noch ein kleiner Barsch (25cm) drauf 

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/8461/11082011044.jpg


----------



## PLATINESOX (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

ich stell mich dann auch mal in den barschtröööt hier ein!!!:m
konnte heute 3 schöne exemplare überlisten!!!



grüsse marcel


----------



## lahn mann (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

hy erst mal petri an den Fänger#6

Meine Barsche von gestern


----------



## mathei (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

heute vormittag 5 stk. zum mitnehmen 3 von 20 und 2 von 25 cm. dann kam der regen und es ging nix mehr. muss es oben trocken sein damit es unten beisst ? oder spielt das keine rolle.


----------



## Lxrs K. (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Bei mir läuft es Diese Woche irgendwie nicht , heute nach drei Stunden angeln zwei Barsche einer hatte so um die 20 cm 

Was benutzt ihr im Moment so an spinnködern (Kanal , See ) ?


----------



## Sebastian.L (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Also ich habe die letzten Wochen auf Kukö nur 3 über 30cm gefangen (war recht oft am Wasser) sonnst nur minis und das mit einen  11cm Gummi, 5cm Gummi Drop Shot, und einen auf einen 4 Meps. 

Bin dann mal mit Köderfisch los(bei uns gibt es zu viele Brutfische). Am besten ging eine halbe Rotfeder(5 cm Stücke) auf Grund bzw. wenn Action an der Wasseroberfläche war, halt dort .Aber auch erst kurz vor der Dämmerung, inerhalb von einer 1/2 Stunde 5 Barsche alle um die 30-40cm. Aber Hatte jetzt auch ein paar Tage wo nichts ging .Meist hatte man auch nix Rauben gesehen. K.A. ob die sich 1 Tag die Bäuche voll schlagen und dan Pause machen.


----------



## Lenkers (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Na ja Leut,
die Zeit der größeren Barsche kommt ja erst noch.
Im Moment gibt es da nicht unbedingt Blumentöpfe zu gewinnen.

Trotzdem 
TL Lenker


----------



## Apoo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Von heute aus dem Rhein : 

http://img801.*ih.us/img801/6145/img00802.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

petri an die fänger
will es morgen nach 3-wöchigem Urlaub / Angelentzug auch mal wieder probieren. mal schaun was geht.
viele grüße 
Braisedbeef


----------



## Johnny1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Apoo schrieb:


> Von heute aus dem Rhein :
> 
> http://img801.*ih.us/img801/6145/img00802.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with *ih.us



Also so ein tolles Tier der Spezies Barsch hab ich noch nie gesehen(insbesondere am Rhein).
Die Flossen haben echt ne geile Färbung.

Ein dickes Petri von mir zum Rheinbarsch.


----------



## Friedfischfreak (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

krasser barsch petri dazu,die färbung ist auch der hammer :m


----------



## benjaei (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Also bei uns hier in Mannheim am Rhein gehts bei mir jetzt auch los mit den Barschen. |supergri
Ich habe da vor ein paar Wochen ne nette Stelle entdeckt, an der man viele räubern gesehen hat, ich aber irgendwie zu doof war. Wie soll ich sagen- die Barsche hier stehen anscheinend auf Dropshot...:vik: Auf einmal läufts. Mal sehen was noch so kommt, in der letzten Woche waren es vier so um die 20 und einer mit knapp über 30 Zentimeter.

Bilder habe ich  leider keine, wird sich aber in Zukunft ändern...


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

tja heut wars bei mir bis auf drei kleine barsche ne knallharte nullnummer.
wär ja nicht so schlimm, wenn ich die nicht bei min. 10 würfen 3    15-20cm barsche als nachläufer gesehen hätte.
naja nächstesmal klappts vielleicht besser.
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## Apoo (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ich ziehe heute Abend auch wieder auf Rapfen und Barsch los, mal sehen ob ich später was für euch habe


----------



## DaTamer83 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hört mal bitte auf hier daraus ein Mini Barsch Thread zu erstellen. ich fange auch bis 25 cm Barsche in massen und trage nicht jeden rein. #q
Da mein erster Beitrag für den Thread.

Barsch 43cm und 2 Pfund im Main. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=168964&d=1313786979

Mfg Tamer


----------



## west1 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



DaTamer83 schrieb:


> ...ich fange auch bis 25 cm Barsche ...


Petri!

Ich hatte heute leider nur 4 Stück bis ca. 20cm 
Hab dann aus Frust den Platz gewechselt und halt noch zwei Hechte gefangen.


----------



## pyxicephalus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Bin gestern das erste mal mit ner baitcaster unterwegs gewesen. Habe mir die Abu premier 2010 gegönnt und wollte das Ganze mal testen, das 10g Blei war viel zu wenig für den Anfang und so musste ich notgedrungen nen Kopyto an einem 17g Bleikopf dran schrauben. Wollte eigentlich für die ersten Versuche ohne Haken werfen. Recht unkonzentriert bemerkte ich dann doch ein Zucken an der Schnur und kurz darauf ging der erste kleine Drill an der neuen Rolle los. Baitcasting ist schon was lustiges (bis zur ersten Perücke die sich nur noch mit dem Messer lösen ließ |supergri)

Jedenfalls kam dieser schöne 35ér Barsch dabei raus. Leider hatte er sich den Gummifisch bis zu den Kiemen reingezogen und konnte so nur noch mit in die Küche kommen. Den Magen hatte er sich noch kurz vorher mit ziemlich großen Wollhandkrabben vollgeschlagen.

Greets,
Klemens


----------



## Finke20 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



DaTamer83 schrieb:


> Hört mal bitte auf hier daraus ein Mini Barsch Thread zu erstellen. ich fange auch bis 25 cm Barsche in massen und trage nicht jeden rein. #q
> Da mein erster Beitrag für den Thread.
> 
> Barsch 43cm und 2 Pfund im Main.
> Mfg Tamer


 
:vik:

Ich kann nicht verstehen was dein Problem ist ;+?

Der Thread heisst doch Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011, oder ist es nicht so. 
Wenn du nur Barsche ü40cm einstellst ist es deine Entscheidung und nicht jeder fängt massenhaft Barsche, sei froh wenn es bei dir der Fall ist.

Also kann wer möchte seine Barsche Posten und ich mach es jetzt auch.



http://img202.*ih.us/img202/5381/21081u.jpg


----------



## Elster1968 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

den gab es gestern an unseren Vereinsteich.
ca 45 cm




vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich diesen,
ca 48 cm




es gibt auch schöne kleine Barsche die es wert sind gezeigt zu werden und nicht jeder hat das Glück einen größeren zu erwischen.
für einen Bekannten wäre ein >20 schon was besonderes da er solch einen noch nicht gefangen hat.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

also mein pb ist leider nur 20 cm und für mich war das ein schöner barsch 
deshalb hab ich auch kein problem damit meine 18, 19 und 20er barsche zu posten.
musst du ja nich machen.

hat mir jemand nen tipp was ich dagegen machen kann, dass ich viele barsche als nachläufer sehe aber keiner meinen spinner nimmt.

viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## Kanalo Emser (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Nabend,

wenn die Barsche bei mir viel nachlaufen, dann versuche ich den Köder langsamer zu führen. Wenn das nicht hilft, wechsel ich den Köder, erst kleiner und sollte dann immer noch der Erfolg ausbleiben, dann nehme ich nen größeren Köder. Und bei uns in der Ems fische ich eigentlich nur Spinner, die am besten nen geriffeltes Blatt haben, oder sonst wie viel Bewegungsdruck aufs Wasser übertragen und Lärm machen, auf Barsche.

Gruß, Rob


----------



## Case (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> hat mir jemand nen tipp was ich dagegen machen kann, dass ich viele barsche als nachläufer sehe aber keiner meinen spinner nimmt.



Probiers mal mit einem Doppelspinner. Das erzeugt Beuteneid bei Barschen.

Case


----------



## ...brummel... (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

oder hinterm spinner nen kurzes vorfach und dann nen *KLEINEN*
Gummifisch oder twister hinten dran:m


----------



## Lxrs K. (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Wenn du nachläufer Siehst führ den Spinner eventuell mal langsamer oder machh einfach mal nen spinnstop oder zieh den Spinner mal schneller ein , Abwechslung hilft da oft . Wenn das nicht geht hilft eventuell ein kleinerer Spinner oder der gute alte Wurm


----------



## jungangler 93 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

spinnstop mit nem spinner??? noch nie gehört. des mit der schnelleren führung klappt relativ gut. ein echtes fischen gibt ja auch gas wenn ein rauber hinterherjagt:m


----------



## Lxrs K. (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ja spinnstopps , funktioniert manchmal , barsche lieben halt  Abwechslung


----------



## M4rius93 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Klar lieben die Abwechslung, aber bei Spinnern??

Bei Gummis, Wobblern, Blinkern, ja. Aber Spinner?? Der sinkt zu boden ohne iwelche Aktion, und bis der wieder rotiert ist der Fisch weg. 

Ist meine Meinung, bei allen Ködern mach ich auch stops, aber bei Spinnern nich. Bitte verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.#h


----------



## Elster1968 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

natürlich auch kurze Stop's mit dem Spinner.
gibt gute Spinner die laufen sofort wieder an nach 1-2 kurbelumdrehungen oder wenn kurz in die Schnur haust.
schau dir das mal am Wasser an, schaut dann aus wie ein verletzter Fisch.
aber wie gesagt kurzer Stop, musst den Spinner nicht bis zum Boden sinken lassen


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

danke für die tipps.
war heut nochmal am wasser und hab mit spinnstops und würmern gefangen.
würmer hab ich einfach ein ein kurzes vorfach hinter ein blei gehängt und dann immer abwechselnd absinken lassen und 2-mal anzupfen.
auf wurm liefs aber deutlich besser. 
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## mathei (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

kurze ausfahrt heute auf dem schweriner innensee von 17 bis 19 uhr. über 30 boote zwischen görslow und werder. ich mich lieber zwischen görslow und kaninchenwerder gestellt. hab mich treiben lassen. die wippe mit taui im mittelwasser auf Barsch. war ja ententeichwetter. denoch trieb ich von 17 auf 9 m tiefe. mit der hegene auf Barsch. 4 stk. von 20 bis 25 cm habe ich mitgenommen. das beste aber war der Aal 65 cm. an der wippe und dann ja quasi mit der hand hochgeholt. sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

petri zu den fischen. und erst der eimer - ein prachtexemplar. hat der auch auf nen wurm gebissen?
spaß. 

viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## mathei (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> petri zu den fischen. und erst der eimer - ein prachtexemplar. hat der auch auf nen wurm gebissen?
> spaß.
> 
> viele grüße
> braisedbeef


ah verspüreich da neid. möge die macht des eimers mit mir sein.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

ah ja der neid jetzt merk ichs au. 
ich glaub ich muss mir au so nen schicken gelben farbeimer holen.
wo kann man die den kaufen?
vg 
braisedbeef


----------



## Brikz83 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

gibts bei Shimano :q


----------



## h3nn3 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Sind aber schweineteuer!
Aber bei soner Verarbeitung auch kein Wunder! :vik:


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

War gestern ein toller Tag auf Barsch. Kurz bevor das Unwetter losging bin ich für eine Stunde an den See und es hat gebissen, als gäbe es kein morgen. Egal ob gejiggt oder vertical, egal ob im Mittelwasser auf Wobbler oder knapp über Grund auf Gummi. Besonders geil, war ein 37-Barsch an der Vertikalrute. Der hat eingeschlagen wie der Blitz kurze Zeit später.
Köder waren der 3" Swing Impact von Keitech in dunkelen Farbtönen und der DTL Birdy in der Schimmel-Version. Der DTL Birdy ist für 3,99 Euro bei Stollerwerk ein super Köder.
Fotos gibt es leider keine, da ich in der Kürze der Zeit nicht damit gerechnet hatte so viele schöne Barsche zu fangen.

Und das Beste daran. Es geht auch ganz ohne "gelben Eimer"

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Promachos (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> gibts bei Shimano :q



Aber auf die unterschiedliche Zahl der Kugellager achten|supergri!
Apropos: Gibt's davon auch ein Japanmodell?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## daci7 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Promachos schrieb:


> Aber auf die unterschiedliche Zahl der Kugellager achten|supergri!
> Apropos: Gibt's davon auch ein Japanmodell?
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
Klaro, nennt sich Ai'Ma [ɑ̃iːma] - ist aber auf dem deutschen markt kaum zu haben ... 
PS: es kommt natürlich auch auf die Art und Verarbeitung der Kugellager an, nicht nur auf deren Anzahl!

Ich werde heute Abend zum ersten Mal nach langer Abstinenz den Barschen auf die Schuppen rücken! Wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## perikles (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*


----------



## Tobi94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Gestern wieder losgezogen an einen Altarm. Nach einer Stunde stille, dann ein Minibarsch. Fünf Minuten Später die Überraschung: Ein 38er Barsch auf den 1,50€ Billigblinker aus dem Angelladen. Leider kein Foto gemacht, hatte die Kamera vergessen.


----------



## mathei (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

so spass bei seite. der eimer ist von sto. habe ich auf dem bau vom maler stebitzt. entscheidend ist was drinn ist und ich als barschjäger, diesen beifang. bin noch immer happy.


----------



## mathei (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

ach so noch. petri all den fängern. für mich ( der barsch ) der beste binnenfisch ( jagt und geschmack )


----------



## Angel-Torni (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Gestern wieder losgezogen an einen Altarm. Nach einer Stunde stille, dann ein Minibarsch. Fünf Minuten Später die Überraschung: Ein 38er Barsch auf den 1,50€ Billigblinker aus dem Angelladen. Leider kein Foto gemacht, hatte die Kamera vergessen.


 Moin Moin  aue Essen ! #hWar Heute Morgen vor der Arbeit Angeln ( 6:00 - 8:00 ) mit Ditschee (mein Bruder) Ditschee Hatte schon 2 Zander( 40-50er )und ich noch kein Biss,köder gew. und wieder nichts ( dabei fang ich eigendlich immer mehr als mein Bruder ) 30 meter weiter noch ein Angler (Ansitzt ) der Fänngt mal ebend auch ein Zander nur ich Nicht,haben nochmal die Stelle gew.Mein Bruder wieder ein Zander ( leider verloren) nur Ich immer noch Nichts,Jetzt kommt Der Hammer.
Hänger ne Doch ein Biss ( achso hab ne Neue Spinnrute 2 bis 12 gramm wurfg.) Ich Dachte sofort an Zander, ne wat ist dat den fürn Riese,nach 2-5 min.Drill Sah ich zum erstemal den Fisch , Da war meine Hose Nass |supergri  Ein Monster Barsch  so ein Hab ich noch Nie Nie gesehn. 2ter Teil Folgt Sonntag Grosse - Köder (ich glaub der war( kein Anglerlatein ) 60 cm.( Leider kein Foto ap. und kein Maßband und kein Kescher, dafür aber Kaffee und Butterbrote )
Fluss war Die Ruhr in Mülheim


----------



## ...brummel... (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

so ich war heut auch mal wieder angeln
barsche ohne ende zw. 20 und 32
der größte hatte 34cm|stolz:


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

war heut auch wieder am see.
mit meinem ersten größeren wars heut leider wieder nichts konnt aber meinen pb von sage und schreibe 20 (zwanzig) cm wiederholen.
ich glaub ohne so nen gelben eimer wird des bei mir nichts mehr.
lag aber auch am wetter da sehr windig und relativ kalt.
auf dropshot mit gufis ging ganischt aber dropshot mit wurm hatt ich einen barsch drauf.
die restlichen fing ich alle auf wurm, den ich pber den grund gejiggt hatte.
spinner und blinker liefen auch nicht.
so nach zwei stunden hab ich dann aufgehört, da ich mir und meinem drahtesel keine 10 kilometer fahrt im regen ohne jacke gönnen wollte.
viele grüße und petri heil
braisedbeef


----------



## mathei (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> war heut auch wieder am see.
> mit meinem ersten größeren wars heut leider wieder nichts konnt aber meinen pb von sage und schreibe 20 (zwanzig) cm wiederholen.
> ich glaub ohne so nen gelben eimer wird des bei mir nichts mehr.
> 
> na dann lege dir mal einen zu und die macht ist auch mit dir.


----------



## Elster1968 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*




ca 35 cm

der hatte noch nicht mal gebissen, war nur zur "falschen Zeit am falschen Ort" 

hatte meinen Spinner mit der Rute hoch gepumt, Köder lief mir zu sehr über Grund wegen dem Kraut, dabei hatte ich ihm wohl den Haken durch die Bauchflosse getrieben.

also, es geht auch ohne gelben Eimer |supergri


----------



## Tomasz (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ich bin gestern abend bei schönem Wetter nochmal am See gewesen und die Barsche waren richtig bissig. Leider waren die Mücken aber wieder mal oftmals schneller, so dass ich einige Bisse unkonzentriert versemmelt habe.
Spaß hats aber trotz der geringen Durchschnittsgröße der Fische dennoch gemacht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[IMG]http://img12.*ih.us/img12/6390/barsch1.jpghttp://img12.*ih.us/img12/6390/barsch1.jpg

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/4808/barsch2.jpg

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/4238/barsch3.jpg

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

hey ich war letztes wochenende an der maas mit dem angelverein und da habe ich 2 27cm barsche gefangen und einen 28 cm und am dienstag habe ich bei uns am vereinsweiher meinen ersten hecht und einen 68 cm karpfen gefangen muss die fotos noch reinstellen


----------



## mathei (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Elster1968 schrieb:


> ca 35 cm
> 
> der hatte noch nicht mal gebissen, war nur zur "falschen Zeit am falschen Ort"
> 
> ...


 

perti. morgen greift der gelbe eimer wieder an.


----------



## Oldbutspicy (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*







und wieder *NICHT* die 1000g geknackt...


----------



## Fun Fisher (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Oldbutspicy schrieb:


> und wieder *NICHT* die 1000g geknackt...



Aber 850gr hatte der schon, oder?


----------



## Finke20 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

:vik:

Ich habe da noch was von gestern Abend.
Eigentlich wollte ich mit der Wathose auf Rapfen. Am Wasser angekommen, auf dem Wasser ist schon ein Angelkollege aus unserem Verein mit seinem Schlauchi unterwegs gewesen.
Ein kurzer Pfiff und er kam ans Ufer gefahren.
Wie gut das man so viele Leute kennt#6.

Erster Spot und es ging schon los. Die ersten Barsche gingen an Band. 

http://img534.*ih.us/img534/2308/02091.jpg

Wie wechselten nach einiger Zeit auf die Peene und hier gingen größere Fische an den Köder.

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/9847/02092.jpg


http://img508.*ih.us/img508/9185/02093.jpg

Ich konnte auch endlich mal wieder die 40 cm Marke knacken. 

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/4381/02094.jpg

Köder sind ausnahmslos 5 cm Kopytos gewesen.

Mein Angelkollege konnte nur zwei Fische verhaften.
Ich hatte in der Endabrechnung ca 12 Barsche.

Ist ein schöner Abendausflug gewesen.


----------



## Oldbutspicy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

@Fun Fisher
nicht schlecht geschätzt 
870g

Dagegen war der Größte heute ein Leichtgewicht .... 680g


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

juhu gestern am bodensee in der konstanzer bucht auf barschjagd gewesen.
hab jetzt ein neuen pb von 22 cm .
dieses mal war die durchschnittsgröße mit ca 18 cm für mich ziemlich gut.
mein dad hatte noch nen barsch mit 24 cm.
und das alles ging natürlich nur, weil wir auch einen glücksfarbeimer dabei hatten.
unser eimer ist aber weiß.

viele grüße und petri heil
braisedbeef


----------



## mathei (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

auch zurück vom see. 8 stück von 22 bis 26 cm sind im gelben eimer gelandet.


----------



## Oldbutspicy (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

und auch heute nicht die 1000g geknackt...

http://www.frederik-ehlers.de/fe/Bilder/BARSCH3.jpg

aber lecker geschmeckt haben sie .... )
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich morgen wieder auf den See fahre...
BARSCH IST LECKER !!!!!!!!


----------



## mathei (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Oldbutspicy schrieb:


> und auch heute nicht die 1000g geknackt...
> 
> http://www.frederik-ehlers.de/fe/Bilder/BARSCH3.jpg
> 
> ...


ja ober lecker.


----------



## Elster1968 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

noch nicht gewogen aber über 1000gr hat er |supergri

46cm
konnte wohl den Hals nicht voll bekommen, den Fisch davor noch nicht mal durch den Schlund gezogen als er mein Spinner nahm.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

petri zu den barschen.
war das ein naturköder oder ein kleiner gummifisch elster?
wie hast die ihn den präsentiert?
ich muss mir jetzt mal ein paar tricks abgucken .
angelt ihr in großen seen oder in baggerseen?
viele grüße
braisedbeef


----------



## Elster1968 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Köder war diesmal ein Meps Gr. 5 Firetiger.
spielt aber keine Rolle ob Spinner Wobbler oder dergleichen, Hauptsache im Barschdesign.
jedenfalls bei uns im Vereinssee fange ich die großen Ausnahmslos auf Köder im Barschdesign und weit raus werfen.
in Ufernähe habe ich bisher nur kleinere gefangen, die großen nur wenn ordentlich schmackes gebe und weit raus werfe.
Boot ist leider bei uns verboten.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

danke für den tipp.
muss wohl auch ordentlich schmackes gebe wenn ich die großen\größeren fangen will.
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Heute morgen ein toller 32er auf Blinker, der eigentlich für Hecht gedacht war. Frechheit. |znaika:


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

petri schöner barsch.
hat keiner von euch mal wieder nen barsch gefangen?
hab mir gedacht ich post mal wieder was, dass der threat mal wieder weiter vorne dabei isch.
ich komme die nächste zeit leider nicht an den see zum angeln da mein drahtesel zur zeit schlapp macht.
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## Tradnats (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ich war letztens vom Boot aus an nem See angeln.

Konnte dort 5 Barsche landen, 3 Stück ca. 28-35 cm und noch 2 kleine auf Zocker.

Wollte aber keine Fotos machen, da ich sie wieder reingesetzt habe.


----------



## mathei (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> petri schöner barsch.
> hat keiner von euch mal wieder nen barsch gefangen?
> hab mir gedacht ich post mal wieder was, dass der threat mal wieder weiter vorne dabei isch.
> ich komme die nächste zeit leider nicht an den see zum angeln da mein drahtesel zur zeit schlapp macht.
> ...


greife morgen an. wenn ich danach nix schreibe, dann weist du warum.#h


----------



## AnglerPSF (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Werde es hoffentlich morgen auch schaffen. Schließlich sind heute meine neuen Keitech Swing Impact Fat Gummis angekommen. Die wollen eingeweiht werden.


----------



## mathei (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



AnglerPSF schrieb:


> Werde es hoffentlich morgen auch schaffen. Schließlich sind heute meine neuen Keitech Swing Impact Fat Gummis angekommen. Die wollen eingeweiht werden.


interessant. die kenn ich garnicht. wie gross sind die. ich wollte morgen mal wieder drop shoten
#h


----------



## AnglerPSF (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Gibts bei camo-tackle.de u.a.: http://www.camo-tackle.de/gummifische-28-fat-swing-impact-c-734_1016_1786.html?infoBox=0

Gibt es in 7; 9,5; 12 und 14,5 cm. Habe die beiden kleineren Größen. Mal schauen ob damit was geht, sollen aber wohl nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## rigo1408 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Na gut ich stell mal ein paar Bilder ein von meinen Gestreiften die letzten Wochen,Morgen früh gehts nach der Arbeit auf den See.Allen Barschhunter hier schönes We und fette Beute.Gruss Mike#h#h


----------



## Tradnats (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hey Mike, schöne Barsche die du da gefangen hast, die Färbung ist schön ausgeprägt.

Dir auch ein schönes WE und viel Glück morgen Früh.

Zeig uns dann mal was ein richtiger Prachtbarsch ist^^


Ich Fahre evt. am Sonntag wieder raus, die Kamera nehme ich dann mit.

Mal schauen ob was geht.

lG


----------



## Finke20 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

:vik:

Ich bin heute 18:00 mit einem Vereinskollegen, auf die Peene gefahren.

Einige Barsche sind auch am Platz und schnappten sich meinen Köder.

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/4171/16092.jpg

Mein Angelpartner konnte auch drei Barsche an seinen Spinner locken.

Es ist in der zwischenzeit recht dunkel geworden und wir wollten uns schon auf de Heimweg machen.
Ja aber ein wurf geht doch immernoch |supergri und dieser brachte mir zum Abschluss noch einen schönen Barsch.

http://img38.*ih.us/img38/1337/16093b.jpg

Köder ist hier ein 5 Mepps gewesen.


----------



## mathei (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

petri den barschjägern. habe es auch geschaft heute mal wieder auf den see zu kommen. in 1,5 std konnte ich 18 stk. von 21 bis 28 cm mitnehmen.





und das bei super wetter


----------



## AnglerPSF (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

War heute dann auch ganz kurz los. Konnte wenigstens einen Barsch von ca. 28 cm auf den Keitech-Gummi fangen. Da es mein erster Barsch auf Gummiköder war, freute mich dies natürlich...


----------



## mathei (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



AnglerPSF schrieb:


> War heute dann auch ganz kurz los. Konnte wenigstens einen Barsch von ca. 28 cm auf den Keitech-Gummi fangen. Da es mein erster Barsch auf Gummiköder war, freute mich dies natürlich...


 
petri. ich wollte eigentlich drop shoten. da die jungs allerdings im mittelwasser unterwegs waren, kam die hegene zum einsatz. die meisten bisse auf die ca 4 cm beifänger.


----------



## lahn mann (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Petri an den Fänger!

Gestern Vormittag wahr ich auch mal wieder bei mir am See um die Ecke,und konnte 19stk. Überlisten 8stk.20-23cm und 10 stk.10-15cm dann noch ein 30er habe auch ein Bild gemacht ist aber nicht grade das beste|rolleyes


----------



## Fischhaker (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Gestern beim Barschzuppeln.
Barsch.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Habe mir eine neue Rute gekauft und zwar die WFT penzill Rute 180 wg 1-5g und wiegt 93 gramm eben das erste malbei uns am vereins see getestet 4 barsche darauf gefangen richtig leichte und sehr gute rute muss ich wirklich sagen


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

petri habt ja also doch en paar Barsche gefangen.  

Ich will auch wieder an den see. :-( :-(

viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

wieso kannste denn nciht wieder an den see?


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

wochenenden sind verplant und nach der schule lohnen sich die 10 km mit fahrrad und anhänger nicht.
und mama will mich nicht fahren :-(

viele grüße und petri heil
braisedbeef


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

15


----------



## Ben-CHI (26. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

40 +

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/4376/img0520dn.jpg


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Braised dann fahr mit dem bus oder melde dich in einem verrein an wo du vieleicht ein gewässer in deiner nähe hast ?


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

geht net näher und bei uns auf m "land" fahren leider nur die schulbusse.

nichts desto trotz war ich am wochenende mal wieder angeln.
ich freu mich schon den ganzen vortag drauf wieder am wasser stehen zu können und als ich dann am see steh beißen die dämlichen fische nicht.  :-(
an dem tag konnt ich dan noch 5 barsche so ca. 12-14 cm groß und nen hecht mit 15 cm fangen.


tja nich jeder tag ist fangtag oder wie war das nochmal ?  
nächtes mal klappts besser.

viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

hey meint ihr das kann sein? http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...8&ty=149&page=5&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:121


----------



## Fischhaker (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Denke schon.
Fische auch mit Turbos von PB. Sind echt top auf Barsch!#6


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

ja aber guckmal der ist richtig fett und für die größe weiß nciht ob die da schon so fett sein können ?


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

denk schon dass das geht. wenn er ausgewachsen ist und genügend kleinfisch da ist wächst er halt nur noch in die breite nicht in die länge -> eigentlich wie beim menschen ;-)

vg braisedbeef


----------



## Peter K. (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hier zwei schöne Möppels aus der Wupper.

41 und 50cm(PB)..


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Hier zwei schöne Möppels aus der Wupper.
> 
> Alle Achtung, zwei absolute Traumfische! Sowas bietet nicht jedes Gewässer... :m


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Petri Peter geile fische. 
endlich tut sich mal wieder was in dem threat.
vg braisedbeef


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Sehr Schöne Barsche


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Babybarsch Alarm... Ohhh.. Norddeutsche Handlandung...


----------



## Peter K. (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Danke euch

Momentan sind die Möppels sehr stark aktiv.

Habe viele kleine bis 20cm gefangen, die inhalieren meinen 15er Illex ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

war heut mal wieder für 2-3 stunden am see.
also die barsche waren irgendwie nich so aktiv und ich konnt nur zwei stück fangen die beide so 18 oder19 cm lang waren. Ich hatte die ganze zeit im köfi- schwarm geangelt und als auf barsch gar nichts ging hab ich halt mit der pose und regenwurm geangelt. Auf rotfedern ging es auch richtig gut hab mein Pb verbessern können und hab für dieses gewässer echt kapitale fangen können.
waren 8 stück zwischen 23 und 27 cm.
jetzt hab ich aber ne frage. wie kommts das obwohl ich mitten im futterfisch geangelt hab (fast) kein räuber meinen spinner wollt.
viele Grüße
braisedbeef


----------



## mathei (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

jetzt hab ich aber ne frage. wie kommts das obwohl ich mitten im futterfisch geangelt hab (fast) kein räuber meinen spinner wollt.
viele Grüße
braisedbeef[/QUOTE] 

besser unterm schwarm und langsam führen. wenn sie nicht grossartig räubern wollen, dann nehmen sie öfters das vermeintliche ( kranke, alte futtertier) . in dem fall halt deinen Köder. an tagen bei uns, wenn es so ist, konnte ich wenigstens ein paar zum biss überreden.


----------



## mathei (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

heute mittag kurzer ausflug auf dem schweriner see. Barsch hat gut gebissen. 5 stk. von 25 bis 31 cm habe ich mitgenommen. musste um 14 uhr leider wieder los, sonnst wäre es mit sicherheit der barschtag schlechthin geworden.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

petri zu den barschen und danke für den tipp.
vg
braisedbeef


----------



## igiigi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hallo,

bei uns sind die BArsche im Späturlaub, dennoch ....


----------



## surfer93 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Heute ausm NOK


----------



## lahn mann (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Petri an den Fänger schöne Fische!

Heute Morgen bin ich wieder los am See bei mir um die Ecke wie immer auf Barsch  konnte auch einige Landen, und dan machte es in der Rute BAMM BAMM BAMM BAMM da kamm ein 45er hoch nach der Landung ein Freudenschrei schnell ein Paar Bilder und wieder in die Freiheit.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

wie immer: Petri und richtig geniale fische ;-)

vg 
Braisedbeef


----------



## Tomasz (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

War letzte Woche auch mal wieder am Wasser und konnte diesen hier auf Keitech swing impact überlisten. Gebissen hat er in einer Tiefe von ca. 5m.

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/7822/boardbarsch.jpg

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

"wie immer: Petri und richtig genialer fisch ;-)

vg 
Braisedbeef"




;-)


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Moin Männers, mein Angelfreund Tobias hat mir "Die Zwei Brocken" gesimst, ich stelle sie mal für ihn ins Board, der Erste 47cm, der Zweite 44 cm, leider hat er sie nicht gewogen, aber ich glaube die Bilder sind aussagekräftig!
Ich jedenfals weiss was ich am WE mache, reingehauen...Maik


----------



## hanzz (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Na des sind ja mal richtige Brummer 

Petri zu den Bombern 



gruß
hanzz


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Alter Falter..was für Maschinen
Petri zu den Brocken,TOP


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Moin Männer,* Großbarschalarm*!
heute (22.10.2011) hat es auch bei mir reingehauen, ein fetter Großbarsch hat sich meinen Spinner gegriffen, absolut heftig..., im ersten Moment ging ich von einem kräftigen Hecht aus und denn das, *47 cm; 1,6 Kg*. Petri, Gruss und reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Lütten (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

wow, petri heil ! Geiler fisch, wie man sieht ist die kleine auch total begeistert, nächste anglerin in spee ?!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Vor ein paar Tagen schrieb er noch zu den anderen 2 Hammerbarschen: "Ich jedenfals weiss was ich am WE mache"
Das war mal auf Ansage#6

Fettes Petri zum Bomber!!!#6#6


----------



## mathei (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

glückwunsch maik.

das ist mal ne grösse die sich sehen lassen kann.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Hi,

echt schöne Percas, ich bn froh wenn ich halb so große fang ;-)

LG Anderl


----------



## Marlin (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

war am Sonntag am Rhein unterwegs neben ein paar kleine Zander und Barsche gab es ein 40er und ein 48er Barsch bilder sind im  Rhein (Mittelrhein) bei Neuwied Forum.


----------



## Fun Fisher (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



Marlin schrieb:


> war am Sonntag am Rhein unterwegs neben ein paar kleine Zander und Barsche gab es ein 40er und ein 48er Barsch bilder sind im  Rhein (Mittelrhein) bei Neuwied Forum.




Erstmal dickes Petri. :m

Aber als ich den Satz gelesen habe dachte ich erst, du hättest deine Cam im Rhein versenkt. :m


----------



## NeC01 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

petri an alle:
sind richtig schöne dinger dabei, da kann man nur neidisch werden. hier ein 32er von mir.







mehr fotos: klick in die signatur


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ja so ein fettes Teil macht echt süchtig, mal sehen vielleicht kann ich Samstag noch einen nachlegen, vorausgesetzung ist, dass das Wetter nicht mitspielt, ansonsten gehts raus auf die Ostsee um den Dorschen auf den Zahn zu fühlen!
Reingehauen...Maik


----------



## teddy- (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

@salziges silber

na dann wirds wohl nichts mit barsche zuppeln:m

ick bin dan auch auf dorsch#6

gruß


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Moin teddy, ich habe gerade den Wetterbericht fürs`WE angeschaut, im Augenblick liegen die Dorsche vorne, aber das mag sich vielleicht noch verschieben.
Ansonsten sehen wir uns auf der Ostsee...reingehauen Maik


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

war gestern noch ein wenig am baggersee barscheln aber da war zumindest was die Barsche angeht garnichts los. war richtig deprimierend. hatte in 2 stunden am see nur einen biss (direkt vor meinen füßen) und der war so klein, dass er den haken nicht ins maul bekam.
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

hey immoment hab ich echt ncihts zu melden bei uns im verein läuft selbst an den besten barsch stellen ncihts nur kleine hechte und zum rusee fahre ich bei dem wetter nciht mehr es ist wie verhext kein barsch mehr da woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



SpinnFischer1020 schrieb:


> hey immoment hab ich echt ncihts zu melden bei uns im verein läuft selbst an den besten barsch stellen ncihts nur kleine hechte und zum rusee fahre ich bei dem wetter nciht mehr es ist wie verhext kein barsch mehr da woran könnte das liegen?



Es wird halt langsam kälter und die Barsche sind ja frei beweglich im Wasser, die suchen einfach andere Plätze auf.

Und was mir aufgefallen ist, sooo einfach lassen die sich auch nicht mehr fangen


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Stimmt bis letztens beim barschangeln habe ich erst 1 hecht gefangen (schon was länger her) dann habe ich auf barsch geangelt mit dem joker das erste mal meine rute krümmt sich und kurze zeit später kann ich einen 45cm hecht landen danach habe ich garnichts gefangen bis ich an der kannte einen gummifisch über den grund hüpfen laß meine ultra light barschrute krümmt sich erneut nach einem schönen drill konnte ich noch einen hecht mit 48cm landen ein schöner tag und meinen 2. und 3. hecht gefangen bilder folgen .


----------



## angelarne (2. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Heute gabs insgesamt 12 Barsche. Davon waren 10 ü 30 cm und die Größte hatte 41cm und 690 Gramm. Ein Moppelchen!


----------



## JackyyyCola (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Sind echt n paar gute Fische dabei.

Auch ich war in der letzten Woche erfolgreich:
Nachdem mein Vereinsgewässer fast 2 Jahre gesperrt war, zog ich mit meiner Spinnrute und ein paar Kunstködern los.
Darunter auch mein absoluter Lieblingsköder wenn es um Barsche geht: *5er Mepps im Barsch-Dekor!!#6*

Dieser hat mich auch deises Mal nicht im Stich gelassen.

*Zuerst ein 35er*









http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=35ercj80f.jpg



*und am nächsten Tag ---> 41cm (PB) !!*



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=41er.5fo3a.jpg




Petri Heil!!


----------



## JackyyyCola (6. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ich bins schon wieder ;D

Mein neuer PB (siehe oben) von 41cm hat nicht lange gehalten ;D
Gestern zog ich los und konnte diesen *43er Barsch *überlisten :m:m:m







Petri Heil!


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (6. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Nun kann auch ich mitmachen auch wenn es vielleicht nicht ganz die selbe "Preisklasse" wie Eure schönen Barsche sind aber ich habe mich heute über meinen PB von 0,4 Kilo und 32 cm sehr gefreut.
Mitten aus Berlin aus einem nicht mal 0,5 Meter tiefen Graben!


----------



## Lxrs K. (6. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Petri zu den schönen fischen 

Hab heute mit nem kumpel Barsche geangelt, die grössten hatten 39 und 43 cm


----------



## mathei (13. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

schwieriges unterfangen heute. ein kumpel war vormittags draussen,da war es ganz gut. bei mir am nachmittag leider nicht so. habe nur 5 stk. mitgenommen. der beste hatte 33 cm.






nächstes we neuer versuch.


----------



## rigo1408 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Petri an alle Barschfraeks suppi Fischen wieder bei.

5er Mepps Spinner in Barschdekor kenn ich garnicht ist der neu|kopfkrat klär mich auf.Gruss Mike|wavey:


----------



## JackyyyCola (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

upps...hab grade nochmal nachgeschaut und es war doch kein Mepps, sondern einer von Balzer glaub ich.
Sorry für den Irrtum =/

Hauptsache er fängt ;D


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

petri an alle!

also mathei deine probleme möcht ich gern haben.  
nur 5 Barsche und alle nur um die 30 cm. wirklich traurig du tust mir echt leid!!

man und ich schaffs nichmal einen über 23 cm zu fangen :-( 

naja des kommt noch. bestimmt.


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Dickes Petri an alle  Fänger!Konnte heute mein Barsch PB knacken.Knappe 49cm hatte der gute.
http://img26.*ih.us/img26/7836/barschpb485cm.jpg


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Dickes Petri. Alter Falter was für ein Brocken auf was hast du den gefangen???.


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

4,5 Shaker in Ice Shad hat er sich voll reingebügelt


----------



## mathei (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> petri an alle!
> 
> also mathei deine probleme möcht ich gern haben.
> nur 5 Barsche und alle nur um die 30 cm. wirklich traurig du tust mir echt leid!!
> ...


 
es ist jetzt die haupterntezeit und in der truhe ist noch etwas platz. da muss noch was gehen. das boot ist maximal noch 2 wochen im wasser. na schauen wir mal.
petri den dickbarschfängern. warte noch immer auf meinen 1. 40er.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> 4,5 Shaker in Ice Shad hat er sich voll reingebügelt


 
Danke Dir.


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Moin!
Hier noch 2 von heute.


----------



## mathei (25. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hier noch 2 von heute.


 
petri.bei mir nix die woche.einfach keine zeit. we wäre gefahren. nun ist sturm angesagt. toll


----------



## JackyyyCola (26. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

*Ich habe es geschafft =D*

*Europas größte Anglerzeitschrift veröffentlichte meinen Bericht =)*

*schaut es euch an!*


http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?objectID=8236&class=106


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Ja dann Glückwunsch zum Barsch und zum Artikel Daniel. Weiter so 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## JackyyyCola (26. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2011*

Dank dir Toxe :g


War so 'n kleiner Traum von mir, einmal im Internet bei einer renomierten Anglerzeitschrift einen meiner Fänge zu sehen :vik:

*happy wie die Sau* #6


----------

